# Trying to stay positive... could really do with a chat :)



## oasis317 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi folks, 

I am currently attending consultant in Paisley but after failed attempts with Clomid and Letrozole I have been told today that I will get referred to Glasgow. Does anyone know why this is? What the expected waiting times are for an appointment,etc?!

I have PCOS and was really unresponsive to the above drugs and ovarian drilling has been suggested. I have been TTC for 2 years. I know folk have been waiting for longer than me and I shouldn't grumble. I have been trying to be positive but over the last week or so I'm finding it hard to keep smiling. I haven't told anyone other about my treatment. Obviously my husband knows  My friends have all had babies recently and I don't want to spoil such a happy time for them with my woes. 

So I wondered what everyone else does to stay positive? Have you shared your treatment with your friends? Does this help or hinder?

I would love to hear from you all and also anyone in my area/situation.

Cheers xx


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oasis

I have kept everything from my friends until very recently when I broke down, I must say I feel allot better for telling them.

The TTC journey is so cruel Hun you need to keep on being positive, we pick our selves up and go though the next hurdle that comes our way.

Take care


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Oasis, I was on the waiting list with FRI from Nov 08 and reached the top Feb 11,thus was for ICSI- it is a really long waiting time and felt like I was on it forever xx has you GP reffered you yet?xxxx


----------



## oasis317 (Jan 8, 2012)

MrsSneddon1984 said:


> Hi, didn't want to read and run but I feel the same. The whole world seems to be having babies and I'm pretty much tired and frustrated with the constant waiting. I've been ttc 5 years plus and been on waiting list 18 months. I've told some friends, 2 of my lunch buddies have either been through ivf or about to start. I've not found the right time to tell family yet. It's a long journey but our time will come eventually xx


Sorry, just seen your reply there. Thanks for replying. You are right, its tough but you just need to keep going. Cheers xx


----------



## oasis317 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lyndsmac said:


> Oasis, I was on the waiting list with FRI from Nov 08 and reached the top Feb 11,thus was for ICSI- it is a really long waiting time and felt like I was on it forever xx has you GP reffered you yet?xxxx


Thanks for your reply. Sorry I just saw it there. Not been reffered yet but think I will after my next appointment this week. I didnt realise the waiting times were so long  x


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Oasis,

Just want t send you a  this is a really good place to post and off load frustration and anxiety around waiting times and everything else that goes with waiting for tx.  I found it helped to talk to people, however it was those on ff who understood the most as friends who haven't had to go through tx found it difficult to understand how hard it was for us.

Keep your chin up and remember that you are already doing the best that you can do.  Try not to put to much pressure on yourself to keep it all in, and keep the circle of people you tell to those who you feel you can trust, and who you think will be supportive to you and hubby.

Wishing you all the best.  

x x x x x


----------

